

What happened to Marc Andressen's past blog postings? - mingyeow
http://blog.pmarca.com/archives.html

======
jng
He should publish them as a book.

I loved the last chapter of his start-up guide: "Title: how to hire a CEO for
your start-up. Body: Just don't. If there's no one among the founders who can
be CEO, leave ASAP."

It would be awesome if he started writing again.

~~~
jhancock
You think Eric Schmidt has done a bad job leading Google? You really think two
guys with zero experience even working for, much less leading, a company
wouldn't have slipped up by now? I think it very wise Larry and Serge enabled
Schmidt to take the helm.

Andressen got a bum deal with Netscape. Their VC appointed leadership, IMHO,
was, uh, lacking. But hey, them's was the early days.

~~~
methree
In my judgment, Eric joined long after Google was in startup mode.

~~~
jhancock
yes, that was my point. He wasn't a founder and has done a great job. My point
was simply that I disagree with Andressen in that your job as a founder and to
investors is to keep an open mind. If you have what it takes to be CEO, do it.
If not, acknowledge it and find someone who can.

~~~
obecalp
Then your point is moot. The context is _startup_. Eric does a good job for a
_post-startup_ , which is already very profitable with a revenue of $86m in
2001 (<http://investor.google.com/fin_data2003.html>). As a matter of fact,
many think that Eric is more "lucky" than "good", given his track record at
Novell.

------
revorad
It says in the about section: "This blog is on temporary hiatus -- will be
back soon with a new design and fresh content!"

~~~
mingyeow
i think it always said that, but had the articles present. why would he take
down those articles?

~~~
revorad
Oh ok, I didn't know it always said that. I thought maybe it's some side
effect of redesigning the site.

------
mingyeow
I loved his articles. tried to find them, but realized all of the archives
were completely gone. Anyone knows why, or has an archive?

~~~
yagibear
<http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://blog.pmarca.com>

------
gruseom
He hasn't taken all of them down:

[http://blog.pmarca.com/2009/07/introducing-our-new-
venture-c...](http://blog.pmarca.com/2009/07/introducing-our-new-venture-
capital-firm-andreessen-horowitz.html)

Given the inaugural nature of that post and the new design, I'd say the site
is being repurposed.

